# TTOC Member



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

Just something to pass the time, i was jsut wondering when it will say on the left of my posts that i am a TTOC member?

Thanks in advance

John 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Send an IM to either Jae or KevinST. As they run the forum and it's independent of the TTOC there's nothing any of the committee can do to ammend it.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not strictly true...

We do send a file to Jae/Kevin containing an updated list of members. They use this to update the TTOC status on the left hand side. Unfortunately

1) We have to remember to send it regularly (and we have so far)

2) It ONLY works if members put their ******** name on the application form (on-line or postal).

So, if it isn't there, then wait a week or so or if you remember that you didn't complete the "******** ID or Nickname" field then send an email to [email protected].

Mark



> Send an IM to either Jae or KevinST. Â As they run the forum and it's independent of the TTOC there's nothing any of the committee can do to ammend it.


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info, glad to say i did fill that bit in so i'll just wait and see thanks again

John 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

You could adjust your profile to say TTOC Member and it will come out under your pic.

Just add TTOC Member or something to where it says personal text


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Could I please be added to the list.

I am sure I put my nickname on the form. My memebership number is 00280.

Thanks in advance

CuTTsy


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Not strictly true...
> 
> We do send a file to Jae/Kevin containing an updated list of members. They use this to update the TTOC status on the left hand side. Unfortunately
> 
> ...


... and... it relies on Jae running the list through the application that modifies the site


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Could I please be added to the list.
> 
> I am sure I put my nickname on the form. My memebership number is 00280.
> 
> ...


You did include it and it will get updated on the next update.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Excellent thanks very much.


----------



## validatekev (Jun 18, 2003)

I am in a similar position to that of the thread. My membership number is 00060 and my forum name is validatekev. Any chance of my being recognised as a TTOC member there? or details on what I need to do would be appreciated :


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I am in a similar position to that of the thread. My membership number is 00060 and my forum name is validatekev. Any chance of my being recognised as a TTOC member there? or details on what I need to do would be appreciated Â :


for help and advice (and a big thank you to the relevant parties ), you could do worse than read this....
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... tart=30#30


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Please could i be added to the list. My forum name is staTTz and my mebership number is 00310.

Thanks.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Me too please... member 315, username irving

Thx


----------

